# Ep1W 4G Data Accuracy



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anybody had problems with downloads when using this 4G radio? And I mean strictly using the 4G connection. I\'ve noticed for some time now that every file download is corrupted (market updates return invalid package file; just downloaded the ep3 odin twice and both times corrupt). No problems with 3g or wifi. I live just outside the lte coverage area, so I don\'t use the 4g all that often, but every now and then when I do get to use it, this happens.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

May just be because you\'re in a fringe zone and have some packet loss. I\'ve never had a bad download.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I've never had a bad download but since having 4g tethering it's almost impossible to play xbox live. I had tethering on my Droid x and it was much better surprisingly. Might be the new network having issues.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I only use the 4g when I'm well within the coverage area. It only seems to affect executable files. Weird.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

